# car audio help?????



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so i bought a used car today and the 12 stack cd player in the trunk seems to not work.
cartridge won't eject.
display has shown to errors E-70 and E-60 .
it is a pioneer CDX FM1235s.
any info or help would be appreciated.
thanks,
Adrian.

or if you can fix for a small fee even better.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i havnt owned that model but seem's old, i would ditch the cd changer, and invest in a mp3 deck or ipod compatable system.
what type of car?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i second that. i just re did my truck sound system and i love being able to plug my ipod right into the front of my deck! its clean and works awsome!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

car is a 1995 sebring lxi
168000km
all service records.
leather interior in good shape.
asking $2000 only paid $1000.
and as for mp3 or ipod i don't own one of either


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

check the wires.. if not... it could be the changer it self...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why not just buy a used MP3 deck? one cd can already hold a few hundred songs!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah with cd changers they are bound to brake. mp3 deck is nice and simple esay to install. plus u actully know whats in ur cd player when thewre only 1 cd.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> yeah with cd changers they are bound to brake. mp3 deck is nice and simple esay to install. plus u actully know whats in ur cd player when thewre only 1 cd.


ya i'll be looking into a new deck in the near future.
also need the bracket and wire harness.
will have to wait a couple mnths.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah thats like 80 or something. i think i have an old deck kicking around if u want it. nothing fancy but aftermarket and works.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> yeah thats like 80 or something. i think i have an old deck kicking around if u want it. nothing fancy but aftermarket and works.


the stock stereo in the car is pretty kick butt.
put together by infinity has awesome sound.
downside is it is a cassette player and not cd.
when i can afford the bracket and harness I'll take you up on the deck for sure.
I'm all good as long as i can play a cd.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always had problems with CD changers.
(Aftermarket & stock.)

You can get the harness & wires fort cheap @ Canadian Tires.
Aftermarket decks are 100X better even if it's an older deck.
Sound quality & clarity are much better.
The option to add aftermarket speakers is a plus too.

When you can I'd suggest you invest in a deck with MP3 adapter through USB or even direct from your deck right into your MP3 player(better sound quality).


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an kenwood usb direct deck and honestly I only ever listen to my radio, I bought it mostly so my kids could plug in thier sticks with thier stuff on it.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah buy somrthing that fits what ud use it for... i like my music so i re-did my whole sound sytem and i went with usb in the front of the deck and i can run another one from the back. also find it handy cose i can plug my celly into and charge it. but it does cost more and if ulll neaver use it dont buy it..


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

pioneer elite decks are good and with an ipod hooked to them get thousands of songs on them


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats what i have and its awsome. for speakers i went with alpine type S and sub type R tho.


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

pull the plug from the changer end and check for power with a test light, and check the webbernet for what your code's mean. its usually something simple..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

rocker85675 said:


> pull the plug from the changer end and check for power with a test light, and check the webbernet for what your code's mean. its usually something simple..


I tried to check the inter web for code meanings but had no luck.
but i'll try again.
definatley has power though.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> pioneer elite decks are good and with an ipod hooked to them get thousands of songs on them


Got one of these as well.
The best deck I've ever owned so far.
Best bang for buck too.


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Got one of these as well.
> The best deck I've ever owned so far.
> Best bang for buck too.


yea good stuff. unless your buying something hi end like a dvd player or gps 200 bones will get you a real nice head unit from any of the big names, it pretty much boils down to prefrence


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Music is most important to me.
My deck has 3 RCA pre-outs great & easier for hooking up amps & 4volt pre-out voltage.
I don't need a DVD player in my car, why not watch in in HD @ home.
I have GPS on my BB, plus I bought a garmin too.


----------

